# stretch cruiser fest !



## elmo14 (May 2, 2008)

post up your stretch cruisers ,.


----------



## EL MEROMERO (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## EL MEROMERO (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I want one custom made out of a schwinn frame or frames


----------



## 310low'n'slow (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

my dyno :biggrin:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

My bike... How it used to be...


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

this is my homies bike its more hot rod style than lowrider as he dosnt plan on painting it unless its a scalop or two.. yes those are hammers on the side also with custom brackets on the body to hold







them


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## BigD Martinez (May 22, 2013)

I love the way a 26in looks you can check my daughters out i just posted Leilani's Dark Obsession theres definatelly not enough cruzers built hard to find pics of them everybody usually builds 20"s


----------



## dancey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi guy has anyone out there tryed fitting an air kit to a 26in cruiser????


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

Ripsta85's with air set up
http://youtu.be/bM6RrntUwR4


----------



## Ivan349 (Mar 22, 2012)

my old stretch trike


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i wanna fix one up now


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

gizmo1 said:


> My bike... How it used to be...


ride good like that?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


>


Had to add some white walls


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> Had to add some white walls






Adding some color


----------

